
The Art of Writing: Omission - dtawfik1
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/09/14/omission
======
ClintEhrlich
Am I the only one overwhelmed by the irony of a long-form New Yorker article
about the art of omitting extraneous passages?

------
aytekin
"Writing is selection."

This is the article. Everything else can be omitted.

